# Eclipse Code formatierung



## Mikrowelle (28. Dez 2011)

Hallo

Nach der automatischen Formatierung sieht bei mir der Code so aus:

```
DemandLoop dl = new DemandLoop();
	GUI_Loop gui = new GUI_Loop();
	KI ki = new KI();
	StockExchangeLoop sel = new StockExchangeLoop();
```


aber ich will ihn so haben

```
DemandLoop dl 		= new DemandLoop();
	GUI_Loop gui  		= new GUI_Loop();
	KI ki         		= new KI();
	StockExchangeLoop sel 	= new StockExchangeLoop();
```

Wie kann ich das erreichen? Hab bischen mit den Einstellungen rum gespielt aber krieg das nicht hin.

Danke


----------



## maki (28. Dez 2011)

Gewöhne dich um 

Deine bevorzugte Formatierung ist äusserst unüblich in Java, dafür sehr normal in anderen Sprachen wie PL1, Natural, etc. pp.


----------



## Mikrowelle (28. Dez 2011)

Echt keine Chance sich das so einzurichten?


----------



## maki (28. Dez 2011)

k.A. ob das geht, ist aber keine gute Idee.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (28. Dez 2011)

Afaik kann das Eclipse nicht. Ich bin aber der selben Meinung wie maki. Spätestens wenn du mal in einem Team arbeitest, wirst du dich daran gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## schlingel (28. Dez 2011)

Ein paar Dinge kann man Eclipse schon beibringen allerdings schaut das nach einer nicht trivialen Einstellung aus.

Probier es am besten aus und spiel dich ein wenig herum.


----------



## Guest2 (28. Dez 2011)

Moin,

also zumindest mir ist nicht ganz klar wo und in welchem Umfang der TO das dargestellte erreichen will. Zumindest gibt es:

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Formatter -> Edit -> Indentation -> Alignment of fields in class declarations -> Align fields in columns

Gilt natürlich nur für die Klassenattribute und verstößt (vermutlich / ich konnte es gerade aber auf die schnelle in keinem offiziellen Dokument finden) gegen den Coding Style Guide, stört aber imho nicht den Lesefluss. (Ich habe diese Option auch meistens aktiv)

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------

